# stahls direct



## myshell018 (May 19, 2009)

Hi can someone help me i live in australia and want to purchase item from US . do stahls ship overseas as i cant create an account it rejects international as the state when i try. stahls pacific here in aus dont stock want i want. thanks


----------



## pyfo (Dec 27, 2010)

myshell018 said:


> Hi can someone help me i live in australia and want to purchase item from US . do stahls ship overseas as i cant create an account it rejects international as the state when i try. stahls pacific here in aus dont stock want i want. thanks



Hi. Have you tried to contact [email protected]? They should be able to help you. Good Luck.


----------

